# More PPM questions, I still don't get it.



## stickywicked (Jul 17, 2012)

I mix up my nutes (3 part GH Flora). Next I ph every thing. Adjust to @ 5.7. Next check the Ppm which turns out to be 1430ppm.  I had mixed my nutes as directed into 3 gal of water.  To get the ppm down I have to add another gal of water.  Now my carefully measured nutes for 3 gal has been diluted.  Is this alright.  I could lower the nute dosage by a few ml ? Does it matter that the recommended dosage has been changed? How do you guys deal with it?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 17, 2012)

The important thing to remember about recommended dosage on commercial nutes: this recommendation is made by people who make money when you buy their stuff, so they are going to tell you to use as much as they can get away with.

You don't have to go by the recommended dosage on the bottles. In fact most of us start out new plants and/or nute brands by cutting the recommended dosage at least in half, if not to 1/4 strength. I always recommend that when you start out with new seedlings that you cut the nutes to 1/4th then check the ppm so that you can see what it gives you. The reason for this is so that you can feed the seedlings mild amounts (around 300ppm) for the first week then increase it by 150-200ppm each week until you get up around 700-800ppm during veg. Then when you go to flowering you can raise it on up to as much as 1400ppm (if your plants like it that high). Determining the amount your plants like is an important step for growing as each plant strain has its own nute level. Some are nute hogs while others will burn slam up if you get them over 1100ppm.

It is no problem to dilute your solution to lower the ppm to where you need it. I always run my nutes into 15liters of water so that I can measure out my nutes which are given in ml per 100L of water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I would mix your nutes, dilute them to your desired strength, then let em sit for a few hours to let the buffers work.. if the pH is still off, then adjust, but with a ppm of 1400, you shouldn't need to pH anything..



I don't understand--Why would a ppm of 1400 mean that you shouldn't need to pH your solution?

Stickywicked--When I used the Lucas formula, I used like 8 ml of micro and 16 ml of bloom per gal of water.  I don't think that 1 ml of micro and 2 ml of bloom per gal is going to be anywhere close to strong enough.  Here is info on the Lucas Formula if you are interested.  hXXp://lucasformula.com/


----------



## stickywicked (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input.  It's good to know that I can play with the dosage keeping the ratio's of the three parts the same.  Today I mixed up the three parts for transition to bloom and it came out to be about 1050 but when I added the cal mag it shot up to 1450ppm.  I've been running my grow way to high and I think the plants show it.  I'll continue to dilute the solution to get it to correct ppm's. thx again


----------



## D3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Use half strength of what it says on the g h 3 part bottles.    Gh 3 part is low in maG so you will need to add a little bit of maG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2012)

Listen to your plants--they will tell you what they need.  I have many many strains that I run GH nutes full strength and the plants love it.  I like to feed them as much as they can take without getting burned.


----------



## stickywicked (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I've really been overfeeding things. Monday I flip them,can't wait to find out if they're girls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

stickywicked said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, I've really been overfeeding things. Monday I flip them,can't wait to find out if they're girls.



If they are not suffering from nute burn, you are not overfeeding them.  Many many strains can take 1500 ppms or more and love it.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Jul 21, 2012)

Less is more. You can always add more later.


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Listen to your plants--they will tell you what they need.  I have many many strains that I run GH nutes full strength and the plants love it.  I like to feed them as much as they can take without getting burned.


listen to the voice of wisdom... that's my approach too... "and the plants love it"


----------

